# Losing patience



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Hi, so our puppy is now nine months old and we've had him for around six months.

We are beginning to lose patience with his constant growling and barking at us. He doesn't respond to commands without a treat in front of him, he pulls on his lead, jumps up at people, steals socks and things from the bins, barks at other dogs on walks and occasionally he will try to bite. Also, when he picks something he shouldn't have on a walk he will not 'leave it' but just run off like he thinks it is a game. A lot of people I have spoken to have said simply 'he is just a puppy' but surely this behaviour can't go on for much longer?

We have taken him to puppy training classes, in which he passed both his bronze and silver. We have tried time out, bed, using the word 'NO' and he still misbehaves. He also gets plenty of exercise, 2-3 walks per day and at least one of those he is let of his lead to run around a field. We've also bought a halti headcollar to use on walks to try and stop the pulling but he will just pull it off with his paws.

Don't get me wrong, we love him and he's lovely when he's being nicely behaved but we really need some help on what to do next?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've experienced most of these things with Betty or Ted or both!!!

As much as you might doubt it at the moment what you are being told probably is true....he is still a puppy and some dogs take longer than others to mature.

When Betty turned one it was like some flicked a switch and she suddenly became a lot calmer and has gradually continued to do so even more so over the last few Months. he is also going through is ''teenage years'' which again could affect his behaviour. Keep up with the training...even if you feel it is falling on deaf ears at the moment...it will all pay off in the end. Best of luck xx


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply Colin. I think we will give him a bit more time then


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Have you tried the next level on from puppy classes to obedience class, I really recommend classes and take both of mine once a week to a class of some sort, sometimes I do agility or tricks and at the moment I'm doing next level obedience as Beau really needs to work on her recall. It just helps to make them realise whos boss which for a dog to be well behaved they need to look at you as top dog, it also makes them feel more secure if they do look at you as their leader. It sounds like your doing plenty of exercise so it may just be a little more work on training that's needed.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine also jump up, pull on their leads and love to steal things and run off with them. It all sounds pretty normal behaviour of a high spirited young cockapoo! It doesn't mean the behaviour can't or shouldnt be improved and I work on mine all the time. The barking and biting is annoying and I must admit mine don't do either. Keep on with the training, you sound like you are doing everything right, he is still under a year so will calm down a bit and improve as he matures. Good luck!


----------

